

What's New in Qt 5: The QScreen Class - Tsiolkovsky
http://blog.ics.com/2013/02/whats-new-in-qt-5-the-qscreen-class.html

======
milliams
The post would benefit from some links to the documentation itself. For
example:

QScreen: <https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qscreen.html>
QGuiApplication: <https://qt-
project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qguiapplication.html> QWindow: <https://qt-
project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qwindow.html>

------
jeremyx
Qt is the shit. Anyone know of any frameworks that are actually competitive
for C++ cross-platform development? (I have not run into any...it seems that
QT is the clear leader.)

~~~
iso-8859-1
There is nothing more competitive than than Gtkmm and wxWidgets. And I have a
feeling that is not good enough for you.

